# Our future



## syclesavage (Sep 25, 2016)

Way cool and very different...... enjoy http://www.digitaltrends.com/outdoo...medium=cpc&utm_campaign=Smart_Bike_US_Desktop


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 25, 2016)

That is pretty cool. I was surprised that these start at about $1100 and the top of the line is just around $3k. Problem is they won't ship until next August. I'll wait till all the bugs are worked out and the price drops! V/r Shawn


----------



## Sigh1961 (Sep 25, 2016)

You have to wonder how comfortable the ride is going to be.  With no visible suspension and airless polymer wheels, won't you feel every bump and pebble?


----------



## syclesavage (Sep 25, 2016)

I agree with both freqman an sigh tough go of things like that soooooo new


----------

